# where to go.



## Jbuse (Oct 16, 2012)

So I just started last year, went to roundtop in Pennsylvania. I live in Maryland and I'm looking for bigger and better things, any suggestions. I'm driving to these places, so nothing to far. Thanks!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

We are the same.. I live in Marland and learned last year at liberty as well... 7springs PA is nice.. Much more trails elevation, colder temps, more snow ect. and only 3 hrs away... Then there is Stowe VT and Killington VT that I plan on taking trips to as well...


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Killington and Okemo in VT are probably the closest big mountain resorts to you.


----------



## Jbuse (Oct 16, 2012)

I want to take like a 5 day trip, for a decent price and a good place.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Willing to fly, or want to stay on the east coast?


----------



## Jbuse (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd prefer to drive, but willing to weigh the options. just don't want to spend a ton of money. i want to find a nice 5 day package deal at a resort.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, here's a short list listed by closest to longest drive:

Snowshoe, WV
Killington, VT
Jay Peak, VT


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you seen the thread about the East Coast Meet ?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

From Fredrick, md to vail is 22 hours to drive. I just made that drive 3 weeks ago. My sister lives out there.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

If you hit up Killington look for hotels in Rutland. It should be much cheaper and under 15 min drive depending on where you are.


----------



## Jbuse (Oct 16, 2012)

I looked into snowshoe and its $450 for 5 days in the room and lift tickets. is that a good deal?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends on the lodging. Is it on the hill? If so, yes that sounds good to me.


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

I work as an instructor at snowshoe in WV..if you want more info on the mtn let me know.


----------



## Jbuse (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah the lady said its 200 yards from the slopes. its a nice room with a washer and dryer and a fireplace.


----------



## Jbuse (Oct 16, 2012)

@ Almostheaven, would you recommend this mountain, you guys have good snow. is January the best time to go?


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Jbuse said:


> I looked into snowshoe and its $450 for 5 days in the room and lift tickets. is that a good deal?


Got More info? I'm interested...


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

almostheaven said:


> I work as an instructor at snowshoe in WV..if you want more info on the mtn let me know.


Hope this isnt considered a thread jack but umm..How do you describe snowshoe compared to SevenSprings?


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

I have never been to seven springs so I cant compare directly but Ill talk a little about Snowshoe..

As far as snow is concerned its all about the season. The average snow fall is about 180 inches a year. Three years ago we had 225 inches but last year only about 90. With that said Snowshoe is very good at making snow so only one run wasnt open. 

There is decent night riding available in the Silver Creek section. Four or five actual runs and then last year there were small medium and large terrain parks open at Silver Creek. 

If you are on the mtn its nice because everything slopes/food/bars are all within walking distance or if you dont want to walk shuttles run until 12? on weekdays and until like 2? on weekends. 

I would say Snowshoe is definitely not as big as the resorts in VT and maybe even a little smaller then 7 springs but it is definitely a cool resort for the east coast. 

As far as the best time to come, try to avoid the weeks around Christmas and New Years, and MLK and Presidents day weekends. If its an even half way decent winter for snowfall everything should be opened up by January. If you can come midweek you will have virtually no lift lines.

Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------

